# Slippertalk Spotlight: Paph. St. Swithin



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought this might make for a good addition to the forum, as they go over really well on the coral forums. Basically, a species or hybrid is chosen for the Spotlight and everyone shares pics and comments about it as well as some history.

Paphiopedilum Saint Swithin (or St. Swithin) is a primary hybrid of rothschildianum and philippinense and was registered by Statter back in 1901. It has stood the test of time and still remains very popular today having garnered over 150 quality awards by the AOS and at least 5 of which are FCCs.

Here's some pics of ones I've come across or own:

St. Swithin 'Eunice Cox' HCC/AOS










St. Swithin 'Tom Cox' HCC/AOS





And one from a show:





Please share your pics, experiences, and lore of this wonderful hybrid!

Jon
________
FERRARI MYTHOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool idea, Jon!
This is a photo I took at the greenhouse. Wish I'd taken the plant! (purchase, of course) But I've subsequently gotten one, now NBS...


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 7, 2006)

St. Swithin is one of the most vigorous multiflorals to date and also passes it on to it's progeny!

Here a few of mine:

St. Swithin 'Vessel of Gold'





St. Swithin 'Algonquin'





St. Swithin 'King of Kings'


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Peter, 

Do you know the parents used for your 'King of King's'? That is fantastic! 
I bloomed one, and it was nice, but I have issues with the fact that so many St. Swithins have sort of a crazy petal stance; either they're kinda droopy due to the philippinense influence, or the stick out at funny angles because of the roths. So, I sold mine and bought two new ones that I have high hopes for. One is the Krull-Smith cross pictured here: 
http://www.krullsmith.com/assets/paphiopedilum/paph_st_swithin_crystelle-200.jpg

And the other I haven't been able to locate a photo of yet, but the cross is made with roebellinii 'Birch Point' which imparted a really nice petal stance into my Paph. Berenice, so I am hoping it does the same for this St. Swithin. 

Here's a photo of my dear departed St. Swithin.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Nov 12, 2006)

I know some folks here have already seen this, but Paph Saint Swithin is my favorite roth hybrid and this cultivar is my favorite. I was able to get this shot of this plant while it was sitting on the end of a bench at Krull-Smith after just returning from a show.


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey! I was hoping you'd post that! I came accross it when I was at the other forum looking for my photo, but the image was no longer there. That is a spectacular blooming!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 12, 2006)

Saint Swithin was one of the first roth primaries in my collection. I find that it is a reliable bloomer. I wish mine looked as nice os some of those awarded clones.





Here is a pic of a very dark one that I found on the web. It is Saint Swithin 'Germeni' AM/AOC


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, great pictures everyone. Thanx.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

Anybody know why it was named Saint Swithin?


----------



## bwester (Nov 16, 2006)

I think thats an awesome idea. I'd take a pic of mine but its dead as can be.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Sir Swith was the patron saint of the weather.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2006)

Soooo, why was this plant named after a "weatherman?"


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 17, 2006)

St. Swithin's day if thou dost rain 
For forty days it will remain 
St. Swithin's day if thou be fair 
For forty days 'twill rain nae mair


We may never know why he named it this. It could be that it bloomed for him on Saint Swithin's Day, July 15 

Do we know what Statter's first name was?


----------

